# Arctic Cat Prowler 500 HDX XT



## IceBerg (Oct 19, 2009)

Just bought a A CAT 500 Prowler HDX Xt side by side It is new for 2014, has a H1 443cc 4 stroke in it. I just hope it is not to small for a 3 passenger side by side. Think I should of got the 700 but the price was considerably higher. Have not been able to get much info on it on the various ATV mag web reviews. Pro Bass sells them they are nice looking expecially with aluminum wheels. Just using it to ride the trails around Frederic and for some light work. Anybody heard anything about them?


----------



## squidkid (Feb 12, 2002)

i just bought a 2011 kawasaki teryx. i too will be cruising the frederic area this summer and fall. i looked at all the major makes of UTVs and based on what im going to be doing, all will fit the bill. back and forth to my stands and some slow trail riding is my plan.
a far as the prowler goes, it seems like that is the least owned out of all of them. im not sure why. the 500 should be more than enough.


----------



## IceBerg (Oct 19, 2009)

I have about 2 miles on my Prowler. It was parked in my garage right from the dealer. The snow is to deep up north to really play in. It already has had an Antifreeze leak, I think i fixed it by tightening up some hoses. Last week I got a certified letter from Arctic Cat and it has a recall on the fuel line which may catch fire. I got rid of my old trusty Honda ES 400 for a ROV. I hope that the problems can be fixed, not a good start thou. Will wait a few weeks and take it back to Mega Power sports to remedy. They seem like good folks. Just a pain since I have to borrow their trailor to pick it up in since it won't fit in my pick-up. I will be looking for a snowmobile type trailor to purchase and to use to transport this machine.


----------



## squidkid (Feb 12, 2002)

yikes, sorry to hear about your rough start.
any chance you can change your mind and return it?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Yep...time to by a trailer.


----------



## IceBerg (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, I have got to purchase a trailor suitable for hauling this thing. It is rather large. I have a trailor currently but need to buy a bigger one since it seems I may have frequent stops at the dealer for repairs. Hopefully they can remedy these issues, but like you said not a good start.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

IceBerg said:


> Yeah, I have got to purchase a trailor suitable for hauling this thing. It is rather large. I have a trailor currently but need to buy a bigger one since it seems I may have frequent stops at the dealer for repairs. Hopefully they can remedy these issues, but like you said not a good start.


Dont buy a tilting trailer, because you cant get enough tong weight. We pulled my dads Rhino home on his 5x10 tilting trailer when he bought it and it really wanted to sway. Last year my dad went down to Elkhart, Indiana and bought a 7x12 aluminum trailer with a folding ramp for less than $2,000 OTD. You can pull that trailer with the rhino on it and never even know that its back there.


----------



## IceBerg (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Mossy Horns. Good advice. I would not mind a used one either if the price is right since I will only use it to take to the Dealer for service.


----------

